# Horror 'Sona



## Fiesta_Jack (Mar 26, 2010)

Making a 'sona for my (and others') horror writing/art. Inspiration very loosely from American McGee's Alice, and a Danish blogger who kept a fungal colony. Without further to do; meet Kweesel.  


Name: Kweesel (Rye)
Age: 22
Sex: M
Species: Weasel/Hallucinogenic Fungus Colony
Height: 6'1
Weight: 140

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Dark brown, matted, and moldy. No particular patterns or markings aside from an unhealed wound in his head, where Rye grows best.
- Markings: A few open wounds, but most are filled in with fungi
- Eye color: Black
- Other features: Covered in molds, mushrooms, and other fungi, all along most of his back, and part of his head. Most fungi growing on him are psychoactive and a few are poisonous enough to kill outright. 
- Behavior and Personality: Erratic, sociopathic, delusional. Kweesel's brain is permanently affected by the fungi infesting and controlling him. He's easily excited by his delusions, and works himself into a frenzy often, but he has depressed moments of lucidity from time to time.

- Skills: Limited shapeshifting and regeneration, Excellent night vision, resistance to disease and poison, highly adept at identifying plants and fungi
- Weaknesses: Relatively insane, sunlight nauseates him, and extremely poor social skills, cold makes him very groggy

- Likes: Poisonous and hallucinogenic plants and insects, swamps, hunting, darkness
- Dislikes: Bright sunlight, antiseptics, clean areas

History: Kweesel was a young, tough weasel punk who didn't fear anything. On a particularly rough day, Kweesel had wandered into the woods in a drug-fueled rage, hit his head, and passed out near a rotting log. Enter Rye; a semisentient fungus, who was just a spore at the time. Rye found a gooey warm home in the weasel's bleeding head, and settled there. Kweesel remained unaware, and because of his lack of hygiene, allowed Rye to thrive. Rye's enzymes kept Kweesel's wound from healing properly, and soon more fungi began to infest the weasel's skull and brain. 

Now Rye is almost a puppeteer of Kweesel, who is kept perpetually insane by the hallucinogenic properties of the fungal colony on his brain. In addition to keeping him in such a state, Rye is also able to protect his host, providing faster healing when needed, and purging his body of would-be deadly toxins. 

---

Clothing/Personal Style: No clothes, or a very tattered studded leather jacket
Picture: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Absolute masterpiece by Novaluna.

Goal: Rye would like to spread to other creatures, and populate the world with fungi and their slave-hosts, Kweesel has lost most sense of direction
Profession: Hunter, occasionally hired as a guide through the woods
Personal quote: 
Theme song: Metallica - All Nightmare Long
Birthdate: 3/21/88
Star sign: Pices

Favorite food: Freshly killed meat, or datura leaves
Favorite drink: Brugmansia stewed in swampwater
Favorite location: The dark, swampy woods he lives in
Favorite weather: Warm, humid, dark summer nights
Favorite colors: Black and red

Least liked food: Twinkies
Least liked drink: Gatorade
Least liked location: Anywhere sunny or cold
Least liked weather: Extreme cold, or sunny days

Favorite person: Prey
Least liked person: Anyone clean
Friends: Few to none
Relations: None
Enemies: The sun, snow
Significant other: None
Orientation: Pansexual top


----------

